# Beech with tubes



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Last Sunday I visited a stand of beech trees I know of. I go there for dead falls that might yield some good wood for spoon carving. Also because the squizzers sometimes hang out there for the nuts. Very seldom do I ever find any good forks there. But at the foot of a tree I discovered this fork getting ready to go to waste in the leaves. It was totally dry and ready for carving. The wood turned out to be very pretty and strong.

I gave this one a coat of linseed oil, which it drank right in overnight. Then I gave it about 5 coats of wipe-on poly (satin).


























It's got 17-45 chinese tubes on it. I shot with it for a while this morning. Pretty nice.


----------



## Horndog (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice.
I am a great admirer of your work.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Beautiful slingshot...again ! Good work !


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I like that I have to try that attachment looks good.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

That sure is a pretty fork


----------



## Nest Buster (Nov 22, 2010)

Very nice really like the double black tube set up


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Day your work is flawless. Apparently we have alot in common with regard to slingshots. I like everything you produce. Thanks for the post and Pics...Frogman


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you everybody. 
@ Frogman, Thanks for that, it means a lot to me, because I respect your opinion a lot.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Another real beauty that's for sure.


----------



## forest dude (Dec 28, 2010)

I love the chinese tubes on this. This is simply beautiful!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Very nice in beech. I have used beech to make arrows, heavy but strong.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Good use of deadfall wood DH. I love the knot just below the actual fork; it gives a nice accent to the piece.

This may sound nuts, but if I found that laying on the ground (finished product), even without the bands, I'd know it was something you'd made. Then I'd put it in my pocket and if I ran into you looking for it I'd act like I was helping you look for it, then make some excuse to leave so I could play with my new toy......you do make some pretty good ones.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> Good use of deadfall wood DH. I love the knot just below the actual fork; it gives a nice accent to the piece.
> 
> This may sound nuts, but if I found that laying on the ground (finished product), even without the bands, I'd know it was something you'd made. Then I'd put it in my pocket and if I ran into you looking for it I'd act like I was helping you look for it, then make some excuse to leave so I could play with my new toy......you do make some pretty good ones.


_*Sooooooo. . . . You're a pirate?*_








I thought you were a sailor or something.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That was a good find, its a beautiful slingshot.
Martin


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

love it! i need to get a hold of some beech. I'm trying to make naturals from as many different species as i can get, it's a fun project.


----------



## ForkHit (Apr 4, 2011)

hello DH
that is a beautiful slingshot
can you please tell me how did you tie the bands to the fork?


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Awesome DH, I like that alot.
Philly


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

lovely fork DH, those tubes are a personal fav of mine!

Really nice work and great use of deadfall!!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Do you use 1842 tubing? The other day i took the little curvey that you sent me out for a hike and loved those tubes and the way you rig them.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

That looks very similar to my Omen fork, which turned out to be my best shooter by a long shot!!

Good find, fine finish, well done!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

ForkHit said:


> hello DH
> that is a beautiful slingshot
> can you please tell me how did you tie the bands to the fork?


Hello FH,

To answer, you mus first run a groove around the fork horns about 5/8" down from the tips. Then drill a hole a little smaller than diameter of the tubes (not critical).

1, loop a thin piece of string over the looped tubes on one end of the pouch. (where they are going to be pulled through the holes).
2. From the shooter's side of the fork, feed the ends of the string through the hole.
3. Now pull the doubled tube right through the hole.
4. Remove the string and loop the tube back over the end of the fork and pull toward you to tighten.
5. Do the same to the looped tube at the other end of the pouch.

Start shooting.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

The Gopher said:


> Do you use 1842 tubing? The other day i took the little curvey that you sent me out for a hike and loved those tubes and the way you rig them.


Yes I do, Dan. But I can't remember what size I put on that one (getting' senile in my old age).









By the way, thanks for the feedback on the Curvy. I want to make some more, but I wanted to see how others liked them first.


----------



## colt (Jun 8, 2010)

simple and very good looking. i really need o try that style of attachment


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

Lookin' Good!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Very nice looking fork, good job again


----------



## Sleepy (Mar 31, 2011)

Wonderfull piece of work. Beautiful, really.
Sleepy


----------



## ForkHit (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks alot DH for answering my question


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You're welcome ForkHit.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I see you have a solar-powered clothes dryer. We have one, too.

Beautiful natural!



Dayhiker said:


> Last Sunday I visited a stand of beech trees I know of. I go there for dead falls that might yield some good wood for spoon carving. Also because the squizzers sometimes hang out there for the nuts. Very seldom do I ever find any good forks there. But at the foot of a tree I discovered this fork getting ready to go to waste in the leaves. It was totally dry and ready for carving. The wood turned out to be very pretty and strong.
> 
> I gave this one a coat of linseed oil, which it drank right in overnight. Then I gave it about 5 coats of wipe-on poly (satin).
> 
> ...


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Man DH, that really is a nice one, no a really nice one, no it is incredible!!!

But can we not say that for every fork that comes out of this wood working wizard's slingshot factory!?

As always good going on another top of the line natural, I will stick to my suspicions that you have an assembly line of minions working under your supervision.....or you have replaced your hands with prosthetics that can only do one thing.....make slingshots!

I'll never understand it, but I will try and make sense of it in my own little way

Regards - John


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> I see you have a solar-powered clothes dryer. We have one, too.


You guys are on the cutting edge of Green technology!


----------



## Eddie_T (Mar 5, 2011)

Deleted. Answered by PM.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i likes the whipping on of tabs but i like this to.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

BaneofSmallGame said:


> As always good going on another top of the line natural, I will stick to my suspicions that you have an assembly line of minions working under your supervision.....or you have replaced your hands with prosthetics that can only do one thing.....make slingshots!
> Regards - John


Okay you got me pegged, John.







. . . You aren't looking for an after-school gig by any chance, are you?


----------

